# CRT TV convergence problem?



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but?
My parents have a crt projection tv 53 inch hitachi that for sure did have a convergence problem,the blue was out..   A repairman came out to fix it and he put the new part in to fix it and it really wasn't any better..  He said it just needed the color set and it would be fine but the blue was still not even right at that point..   I have a 46 inch crt that was out also so I just pulled the back off and adjusted the crt tubes themselves,the wing nuts that hold the tubes from turning I backed those off so I could turn the tubes for sharper pictures..   What harm can a guy do from turning the bulbs,I keep reading if you turn the bulbs it will take hours to tune it back in,I turned all three red green and blue and was no effert at all to tune in..  My parents tv however has a bad green tint after turning the bulbs that will not tune out,but the blue is still shadowing so I'm guessing that in itself Will have more green to it..   I guees what I'm asking is Could I have messed up their tv but not mine,what works for one tv might not work on another??   The picture Is overall sharper other then the blue and the repairman has put off all week to even come back out to finish the job that he should have done Monday..    Any input would be great....


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2012)

if the auto convergence (Magic Focus on Hitachi) doesn't work as a last resort you can buy a convergence kit http://www.tvrepairkits.com/xcart/hitachi/ 

the problem is the Hitachi in working condition is probably only worth $150 and it's going to cost $70 for the kit plus whatever materials you need or labor.

I suggest you think about taking it to the dump and buy a 2012 Panasonic Plasma television.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah I did the magic focus several times and no change,even after I turned the bulbs themselves still no change on the blue..   I'm guessing it does not have a manual focus either,I can't find it in the menu anyway only the auto focus..   I was afraid they were or already have put more into it then it's worth..   It was mine and my ex-girlfriends tv and the manufacture date is 2002,it's the 53UWX10BA


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2012)

It sounds like that "repairman" wasn't being very honest with you and knew that his fix wouldn't work. Personally, I wouldn't have paid him to have a TV that still had the fault after the "fix". Anyway, that's done now and it might be best to right it off as a bad experience.

It sounds like you know what you're doing with it, so it seems likely to me that you can't get the convergence right, because there's still a physical fault with it. Plus, those buggers are dangerous with those high voltages.

Also, I agree with bumblebee on dumping it for a plasma. They've got all the advantages of a CRT, but without the disadvantages, including the amount of room they take up and smooth, fluid, smear-free motion and colour. What I love about them, is that they use the same or similar phosphors as a CRT, but simply drive them in a more sophisticated way, ie individually, which is what leads to such great performance. My friend has a 50" Panasonic plasma and I love going round there to watch 1080p TV on it.


----------



## temp02 (Sep 16, 2012)

After the TV as been in a different position (like upside down) for some time it is normal to get a green/magenta tint on most if not all of the screen. If it were a PC monitor you could use the "degauss" button to remove it, on a TV it needs special treatment, still it wears/fades out with time.
As for the other issue, if only the blue rays are shadowing to one side you need to adjust some pots that control the screen orientation (if you can find them), but if all the color are shadowing to one side you can adjust those rings on the back of the tube to adjust the magnetic coils orientation till all the rays are aligned with the respective pixels.
Good luck.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

Right I don't think the repairman was honest at all,and he has already been paid so he probably won't come back out to even finish his job of (adjusting the color) or put the back panel back on..  Not sure I know what I'm doing,lol,just seems common sence to me to be able to mess with things I have never messed with before..   





qubit said:


> It sounds like that "repairman" wasn't being very honest with you and knew that his fix wouldn't work. Personally, I wouln't have paid him to have a TV that still had the fault after the "fix". Anyway, that's done now and it might be best to right it off as a bad experience.
> 
> It sounds like you know what you're doing with it, so it seems likely to me that you can't get the convergence right, because there's still a physical fault with it. Plus, those buggers are dangerous with those high voltages.
> 
> Also, I agree with bumblebee on dumping it for a plasma. They've got all the advantages of a CRT, but without the disadvantages, including the amount of room they take up and smooth, fluid, smear-free motion and colour. What I love about them, is that they use the same or similar phosphors as a CRT, but simply drive them in a more sophisticated way, ie individually, which is what leads to such great performance. My friend has a 50" Panasonic plasma and I love going round there to watch 1080p TV on it.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

I put the tubes back in their factory location this morning and the green is gone..   Picture still is very bad due to the blue not converging right..   The pots and the rings your talking about,is that what the tubes are mounted to (sitting in) I have already turned the rings that hold the tubes in place..  They have a wing nut and they turn back and forth in a slot that moves the tubes up or down when turned they also have lines,I'm guessing they are for locating the tubes in the right orientation is that what your talking about?     





temp02 said:


> After the TV as been in a different position (like upside down) for some time it is normal to get a green/magenta tint on most if not all of the screen. If it were a PC monitor you could use the "degauss" button to remove it, on a TV it needs special treatment, still it wears/fades out with time.
> As for the other issue, if only the blue rays are shadowing to one side you need to adjust some pots that control the screen orientation (if you can find them), but if all the color are shadowing to one side you can adjust those rings on the back of the tube to adjust the magnetic coils orientation till all the rays are aligned with the respective pixels.
> Good luck.


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 16, 2012)

You have to keep on experimenting until you get the correct colors.
In my experience, have a black color displayed on the screen and give high brightness. Screen should look grayish.
Now adjust the colors until you get the absolute gray color. I did it this way on my 17 year old CRT monitor and it became really awesome. Then reduce brightness and check picture.
All the best.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok thanks for the advice..   I have tuned in my tv a couple times now it is pretty good now..   My parents tv (the one that has the problems) I noticed has a 3 at the bottom right after magic focus is ran,I didn't know that meant anything so didn't pay attention to it or didn't know until today that is an error..   I can't for the life of me find any info online about error 3 a entire truck load on error 4 and some 5 but no 3..   Anyone know what the 3 means?? Thanks





itsakjt said:


> You have to keep on experimenting until you get the correct colors.
> In my experience, have a black color displayed on the screen and give high brightness. Screen should look grayish.
> Now adjust the colors until you get the absolute gray color. I did it this way on my 17 year old CRT monitor and it became really awesome. Then reduce brightness and check picture.
> All the best.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 16, 2012)

try this

http://www.tvrepairkits.com/tips/125-hitachi-magic-focusconvergence-adjustment.html

you have a DP14G chassis.

if you get into manual control and still can't fix it. you *NEED* the convergence kit.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 16, 2012)

I really hate to be stupid but what cables are they talking about to display video?   Is that anything that plays video like a dvd player or something like that in any of the 5 video inputs?  I'm sure it's easy after I have done it once it's just not knowing how the first time..   





BumbleBee said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.tvrepairkits.com/tips/125-hitachi-magic-focusconvergence-adjustment.html
> 
> ...


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know. try these instructions

http://www.keohi.com/keohihdtv/brandspecific/hitachi/servicemenu.html


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thanks I will try to figure it out tomorrow to see if I can access anything..   Would be much better if the repairman would come back to finish His job so I don't have to..


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 17, 2012)

try and convince them to shell out $500 on a 42" Panasonic Plasma. it will blow them away. Panasonic has a low failure/repair rate. manufactured in Japan and assembled in Mexico.


----------



## jimporsche86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I think it's about time they look into doing that..   I just hate that they already put $237 into that one but it happens sometimes I guess..





BumbleBee said:


> try and convince them to shell out $500 on a 42" Panasonic Plasma. it will blow them away. Panasonic has a low failure/repair rate. manufactured in Japan and assembled in Mexico.


----------

